# The 12 Gift Cards of Christmas - Game 12: The Most Wonderful Time of The Year



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*The 12 Gift Cards of Christmas - Game 12: The Most Wonderful Time of The Year*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVwCWwfpMI

Christmas always feels like a celebration of the culmination of the year. And following it is a reflection on the year gone by. So, in that spirit, of everything you read this past year, what was your favorite book? No cheating and giving a couple; we all have several favorites. 

What is the one book you most enjoyed reading in 2014?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm going to take the easy way out and just list the most recent, because I always love the book I just finished.  Small Victories, Spotting Improbable Moments of Grace by Anne LeMott.  

Elaine 
Oklahoma


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Dang that's like choosing a favorite piece of chocolate out of a box lol.

Looking back over the year as a whole.. I loved them all.. they made me laugh and made me cry and I will probably revisit all of them again in the future.

I guess since I have to choose just one.. it would be Acheron by Sherrilyn Kenyon. The background story of one of my favorite characters in the whole Dark Hunter series.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

My favorite book I read this year was The Orphan Master's Son by Adam Johnson.  I found it beautifully written and the characters stuck with me.  Not to mention the whole fascination of a culture completely different from mine.  Just a great book.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Limiting myself to first-time reads (as I re-read some favorites this year, and I already used _Moby Dick_ in another thread), based on my Goodreads ratings, it looks like the winner is...

*drum roll*

_The Slow Regard of Silent Things_, by Patrick Rothfuss. It was a long novella or short novel which looked inside Auri, a relatively minor character in the author's "Kingkiller Chronicle" series, which I found different, evocative, full of imagery that made the included illustrations unnecessary, and a slightly frightening look into the psyche of someone who has seen the abyss and never really recovered. It does nothing to advance the story in the actual trilogy itself -- but that's not the point, and I didn't care.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This was a tough one...but my absolute favorite was Fatal Affair by Marie Force 

It's a romantic suspense and the first in a series of 7. They were all good and hard to put down!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A re-read of To Kill a Mockingbird when it was finally released for Kindle.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmph.  Picking just one  Well.  Hmph.

All right then.  Nice Dragons Finish Last by Rachel Aaron.  Or maybe it was, oh ALL RIGHT.  Just the one.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

I can't pick just one so, like Elaine, I'm going with my most recently read favorite.

Dark Space by Lisa Henry


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hmmm, this is a tough one. I read lots of good books this year but this one stands out--it was different, funny, and I enjoyed it a lot.



On a more technical level, this book was fascinating, except for the last chapter which could've been left off, no harm done.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

The Girl You Left Behind by Jojo Moyes. Such a great storyline and well paced. I haven't read anything I would give 5 stars to this year, but this one gets 4 in my book journal.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow - as much as I read fiction for escape from reality, I don't read stuff that really stands out. I mean, you take one cozy murder mystery and put it up against another one and there is not really a lot of difference. I did re-read some favorites in 2014, so I am going with one of them. My mom asked if I had _The Wind in the Willows_ that I could put on her Kindle. I picked it up shortly after I got my first Kindle back in 2008, so I sent it to her Touch. Then I decided to read it again since it had been a while. I'm not sure exactly what makes me enjoy the book so much, but each time that I read it, it's like visiting an old friend.

I couldn't find the exact version that I have.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I guess I can choose just one... then it'd have to be 

Wind in the Willows is a great book, I need to download it to my kindle.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Probably this one:



I have read her Great and Terrible Beauty trilogy twice. I love the characters in this new series and I am looking forward to the second one!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Crebel posted the one I was going to say, and for the same reason! so happy it's finally Kindlized.
hmm...
guess I'll go with 
11/22/63

Fascinating.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My favorite book was one I listened to for the first time this year and then listened to a couple more times. This book contains essays from the original radio series of the 1950s combined with recent ones. It caused me to reflect on my life and what I believe.


I still remember the first _This I Believe_ essay that I heard on public radio years ago; it was the essay by Penn Jillette. I was rarely driving during the times that these were broadcast and only heard a couple more on the radio. It was wonderful to discover that these essays are available in multiple volumes in audio, print, and ebook.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The game has been reviewed and my Friday errands are run so it's time to announce that the winner of game 12 and the $50 gift certificate is *BTackitt*!!

Congratulations on behalf of Harvey, all the moderators and everyone here at Kboards!

Happy Holidays!

Geoffrey


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Congratulations, BT!  Way to sneak in at the last minute for the win!


----------

